
CEO of Intercom to address staff over harassment allegations - rosiesherry
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/boss-of-dublin-tech-company-to-address-staff-over-harassment-allegations-1.3887588
======
rosiesherry
A few articles on this, not many.

[https://www.independent.ie/business/technology/news/ceo-
of-i...](https://www.independent.ie/business/technology/news/ceo-of-irish-
unicorn-software-firm-intercom-responds-to-hr-complaints-apologises-for-poor-
judgement-38096683.html)

[https://www.businessinsider.com/intercom-ceo-eoghan-
mccabe-a...](https://www.businessinsider.com/intercom-ceo-eoghan-mccabe-
apologizes-after-harassment-charges-arise-2019-5?r=US&IR=T) (has a paywall)

